# Is there hope for my computer?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

When I turn it on it says there is no operating system. This has happened numerous times before and I have always run a system restore to fix things, but it will not let me run the system restore this time. When I insert the disk to repair the system it just runs and runs and runs for hours with a message that it is attempting to repair itself. 

Do I have any hope of saving the family photographs?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You should be able to retrieve the family photos. But you may need to take the hard drive out and hook it up to another computer to pull them off


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a lot you can do.

Check out this link, as it will help answer your question:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=no+operating+system+found

If none of that works, I would make an Ubuntu or Knoppix live cd (linux operating system on a disc) to transfer my data to an external hard drive. Make sure the boot order is changed in the motherboard settings so it tries to load from the disc first on booting.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Good idea on hooking up the hard drive to another computer, Bax! I have a spare downstairs that I had forgotten about. I can swap them out in minutes. I knew there was a thinker around here. My wife is worried about those photos. I can re-install the operating system without a worry, so long as her photos are saved. My important stuff is mostly backed up on another hard drive so I think we are good to go here. Bax* to the rescue!

PS- My wife shot her first deer last night. She had an awesome CWMU experience. I want to fix the computer just so we can share the pics!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hope my idea works

Congrats to your wife as well! I hope to see a thread on this soon


----------

